# Beretta 380 Cheetah



## coyote (Mar 1, 2013)

I have owned this gun for over fifteen years. Since I have small hands and am getting older, working the slide is becoming almost impossible. The people I have spoken with have told me the slide is really tight on this weapon. Any suggestions, please. Thank you.


----------



## Beretta_92FS (Feb 8, 2013)

Just sell it to a Beretta lover like me


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Define "really tight". How old is the gun and how often has it been shot? I have two Beretta 84BB's. I don't have any issues with the slides being too tight. 

Age can and does play a part in it being difficult to operate a semi-auto. If it's to the point that it's basically useless to you, you might consider selling it, or trading it in on a good revolver. 

If you do decide to trade it in to a gunshop, be prepared for them to offer you about 1/2 of what it's actually worth. And of course, if you see a revolver there that you like, chances are, they'll be asking more than it's actually worth. 

If possible, ask a friend to work the slide on your Beretta and see what his opinion is. You didn't mention your age and if you have any medical issues such as arthritis. 

If you do sell it, make sure that you get a decent price for it. Those .380's get a pretty good price anymore.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I had one myself, for about 21 yrs...used it for CCW qualification. Could never be accurate with it over 20 yds., and yes, the slide was always a @%#&^*. I let my wife shoot it, but the grip was a bit large for her, and , no, she couldn't rack the slide either. It was a nice firearm, but I traded it for a Ruger SR40, and never looked back. The wife likes and shoots the Ruger. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

Those guns are highly desireable and sell for mucho dinero, I would list on vaguntrader or similar. Or trade it for revolver + cash.


----------

